# 24v "Official" DIY/FAQ...



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

This thread will work very similar to the DIY\FAQ threads in some of the other forums. To have a topic added to the FAQ please contact a moderator using the 'Alert Moderator" function. This will automatically supply a link to the thread. You just need to let them know you would like it added to the "24v FAQ" thread. 
*Alert Moderator - How To Report A Post To A Moderator*
#1 Question: Do I have a 12V VR6 or a 24V VR6 (For the US)? 12Vs have spark plug wires, 24Vs do not (they have individual coils). 
In the US, all 24V VR6 MkIVs came with engine code BDF and the 6 speed manual 02M or 5-speed Tiptronic 09A transmissions (Jetta only). Eurovans with the 24V VR6 came with the 5-speed 02J or auto tranny.
Most Common Engine Performance Mods:
Intake
Catback Exhaust
Chip
Lightweight Pulleys 
Cams
Forced Induction
Registries:
unOfficial 24v VR6 Registry: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2790025
High Mileage 24V VR6s: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3378873
Tech: 
interference-style engine?: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1318694
R32 head on a 2.8 VR6? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929892 & http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3968536
Stock Spark Plug Gap & torque spec: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3211413
Tach wire = no! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3769823
G62 Sensor: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3386797
BDF vs R32 valves: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3968536
Technical 24V Info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3565721
NA Buildup with lots of info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3838345
N/A Chip: 
03 GIAC chip dyno plot: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=826916
REVO
Unitronic
FI Chips:
Unitronic, GIAC
Standalone:
034 Tuning, Lugtronic
Exhaust: 
There are no headers available for the 24V VR6 as stock manifolds flow well.
Exhaust Discussion & Poll: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=1106288
Exhaust on 4 Motion makes wierd noise when it rains!!!: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=802378
2.5" Cat Back Magnaflow video clips: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1648468
Techtonics Tuning Downpipe and headers info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3604819
24V Exhaust Sound Clip Thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3076059
Intake: 
Evoms V-Flow, AEI,ECS Tuning, and a myriad of others.
Cam Shafts: 
Schrick 252 Install: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1021137
Schrick 252 Dyno: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1047899
TT cams
Note: R32 and 2.8 24V VR6 cams are identical.
General Forced Induction:
How much pressure before the stock manifold pops? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3698825
Forced Induction Superchargeing:
VF-Engineering Supercharger Info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=657345
VF-Engineering Dyno Results: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=947313
Forced Induction Turbocharging: 
Kinetics 24V Turbo
EIP
C2 Motorsports
Fueling: 
3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1023665
Larger Injector discussion: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3813230
Electrical: 
Please consult the MkIV DIY FAQ as it will have 95% of electrical issues covered: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835863
MKIV Fuse ID Listing: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=1797836
For those with Fan &/or A/C issues on 24Vs: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3126433
Transmission: 
6 Speed Final Gear Ratio: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=836242
02M Gear sets: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3908213
Does your 2-3 shift suck or sometime grind? Join the crowd: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3897387
HPA Gear set info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4004208
LSDs: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3013298
Info about 24V axles: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4041295
Maintenance: 
10K Service: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1078952
Scheduled maintenance http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2319958
Metal Waterpump Info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3646970
Troubleshooting:
>>>Common Issues to 24v VR6 motors<<<: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3206033
Does your car buck? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3961088
Warm Stall Data: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1297652
California 24V VR6 owners guide to SMOG: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4198025
DIYs: 
Changing spark plugs DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2384310
Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3597366
Oil Change How To: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=650410
Water Pump DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3767610
V-Flow Stage 2 DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3852820
Engine cover removal: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1082855
Crack-pipe/Thermostat Replacement: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4090837
Bleeding 02M clutch slave cylinder: link 
Misc:
Steel Oilpans on 24V: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3770887
VR6 and V6?: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=833860
ESP Question?: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=820250
24V Coilpack part numbers: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=747366
Ticking Sound after start and VR6 "whistle": http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=1079770
24v dyno charts & time slips: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1199306
24v bolt-ons dyno results: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1279405
Grounding Kit Discussion: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1209609



_Modified by 16v at 1:42 PM 2-27-2010_


----------

